# Adams Pro DHY Hybrid



## SugarPenguin (Mar 1, 2015)

Picked up an Adams Pro DHY hybrid in 18 with the stock Adila Tour Blue Staff (stiff). Had a real struggle finding one in 18 degree and nowhere seemed to have it in stock online but my local AG did so that was good :thup:. I needed a club that was consistent off the tee and something that went inbetween my 3 wood and 4 iron. It was imperative that i had something with a low ball flight as I hit the ball very high. The Pro DHY seemed to fit the bill.

I have to say that this club looks fantastic. The club face is pretty small but it has a matt grey and black face, the grey being where the grooves are and the black at the heel and toe. This really helps with the alignment and does seem to make you concentrate more on making a clean connection. The matt black then continues round the entire club head giving the DHY pro a nice professional and clean look, with some red highlighting the clubs technology. Very simple and very nice.

At address the club sits behind the ball great. It looks powerful and not at all intimidating. The clubs feel nicely weighted. It is inbetween that of an iron and hybrid. Its not too heavy so you can swing quickly - but its not that light so you dont lose track of the club in your swing.

Performance-wise I cannot rate this highly enough. There is a large amount of distance in the PRO DHY. Adams always make great hybrids and they seem to be the market leaders in terms of the technology in their hybrids. The flight isnt like a low bullet but its still quite penetrating. Compared to a 2 iron pure hybrid this thing travels a lot lot more. I was almost hitting as far as my SLDR 3 wood which surprised me massively. It feels quite hot off the face but there is still quite a good amount of feel and feedback. Off centre shots do go relatively straight which is a huge positive, but just like irons, you do lose a fair amount of distance.

The DHY performs a lot better off a tee than the fairway. The shaft is over 40 inches long so having a tee makes things a lot easier. I wouldnt consider taking it out of the rough what so ever, it isnt designed to be a rescue hybrid in my opinion.

The pro DHY is in its element off the tee when it comes to accuracy and when you have to find a fairway. The driving iron nature of the club means you get distance and workability whilst a good bit of forgiveness on off-centre hits. Cannot recommend this club highly enough and its my favourite club in the bag. Probably would avoid it though if I were a poor ball-striker or had a slow swing speed.


----------



## rickg (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you tried using the back of it for chipping left handed?


----------



## Darren24 (Mar 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Have you tried using the back of it for chipping left handed? 

Click to expand...

haha I was waiting for someone to mention that &#128515;


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 2, 2015)

ha no bit i am now after that thread


----------

